

OSU Open Source Lab receives $300,000 donation from Google - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/OSU-Open-Source-Lab-receives-300-000-donation-from-Google-1621111.html

======
olefoo
Good deal, congratulations to Lance Albertson and his team.

------
tadfisher
Now if they could donate to pdx.edu to keep their mirrors up... that'd be
great...

